# 29 bio cube space monster added



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi just recently decided to start a journal the tank is 1 year and 2 months old 

lighting in 2 pc 36 watt bulbs and a small led strip 9 hours a day of pc light 13 of blue moon light 

approx 35 pounds of rock and an inch of sand. in the black first compartment the the tank is a heater and lr ruble second is bio balls and bio cem stars as well as filter floss and foam the third is the pump back into the tank and some more bio balls 

currently theirs a black perc 6 line wrass royal grandma and a pj cardinal it gets a 10 galon change ever 2 weeks the salt levle is kept at 1.022 
i use reef salt from sechem 

coral list 
mushrooms .........red mush. irn man mush. syan green mush. blue / purple mush smoth scan green mush. assorted yumas and rics 

zoos and palys .....darth mauls gold mauls candy apples med magicians red scirt ladies strawbery bursts milky way Armour of god kamicaussi 
bay packers penut buter cups hola hela palys super sonick agave paly peaches jokers and x men 

lps green buble red / blue scoly blue acan 4 heads green acan 2 heads and a green grape octospawn 

softies kenya trees and a leather 

also have 2 tube nems and an elephant ear sponge (my favorite)

3 turbo snails a tux urchin 1 reef snail 1 red leg and 15+ blue leg hermits 

pics to come !!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

what other fish do you guys think would fit here ?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Buddy, i cant see your photos! Your photobucket library is set to private. Why don't u post the pictures instead!?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, if you make your album public, you can Insert more than a couple of images per post, just by clicking the Insert Image button and providing the urls.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

and a link to folder http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/fish_guy1/library/29 bio cube?sort=3&page=1


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good! your corals are very nice!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you !


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice stuff man! That picture with the 6-line wrasse... it took me a while to figure out what's next to it! Lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so i got a second zet light nano touch from frank and im going to take the existing one off my frag tank throw them boath on my bio cube and have a custom glass lid made    


how do i take the hood off ?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

you use a hammer, and do wat hulk does the best----- smash.

J/K, I think you remove the entire canopy, not just the top hood.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol ok so it come of and i swiched em today heres a pic


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the blue/gray ric
 zenia


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

New light looks awesome man!

Corals look great too. Too bad I had to work this weekend n missed out on the big JL Sale.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks !! And yes but theres always boxing day 

My new favorit is the brain 

Edit you should a got me to pick some thing up for ya lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

got this yuma from jl a few weeks a go and it seems to be going purple ? lucky charms yuma ??

http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/f...130815_211516_zpsae766240.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/f...130812_192450_zps3ab770ea.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

looks great!

any chance on id'ing the last pic in the recent coral shots? the pinkish feathery one, i have some of that too and cant id it yet, closest i got to guessing was some type of xenia


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pulsing xenia


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good Scott. I want those Ricordeas! :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

crimper said:


> Looking good Scott. I want those Ricordeas! :bigsmile:


thanks ! pic of new one from jl 

did a quick rescape due to coral requirements (lighting , flow ect )


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

and any one show me how to post a pic ????


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I think there's a sticky for that buddy!

you need to upload your pictures to a photo hosting site e.g. photobucket, then copy the IMG link then paste it on your post.

the code should be like this:

http://www.photobucket.com/.....test.jpg[/IMG ]

good luck!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thx crimper after seing the post i still have no idea lol

i took all the mushrooms in the tank and made em into a little garden also got a bunch of irn man mush rooms that are crazy bright !!!!!!
IMG_20130822_235245_zps0eb87370.jpg Photo by fish_guy1 | Photobucket
IMG_20130822_235214_zps2597c820.jpg Photo by fish_guy1 | Photobucket

mabie i should start propagating lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

All you need to do is click on the IMG Link (in photobucket) which copies the link to your cache, then on your message (reply/quick reply) paste hit the paste button. this will insert this code:

http://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a528/fish_guy1/29%20bio%20cube/IMG_20130822_235245_zps0eb87370.jpg[ /IMG]

Here's the image.

[IMG]http://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a528/fish_guy1/29%20bio%20cube/IMG_20130822_235245_zps0eb87370.jpg


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

new brain from jl IMG_20130906_202836_zps7bf3f766.jpg Photo by fish_guy1 | Photobucket

sory lots of crap in the water when I took the pic ture


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how do u guys take night pics mine seem to suck !


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

IMG_20130920_154342_zpscf469f60.jpg Photo by scott-tang | Photobucket new huge brain from jl no idea what it is


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

post it for yeah..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks again crimper !!!!

edit ; found the get links buton i reposted or tryed to for all the photos


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

http://i1316.photobucket.com/albums/t602/scott-tang/IMG_20131005_135024_zps026fd19e.jpg

new coral list incledes 7 heads blasto orange aussi lepiesta i think its caled and a small mediour shower frag


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Bud, you got some nice Acans in there? Where did you buy that from?

Is that a red Scolymia? It's very nice. Did u get that from King Ed?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I love those red, green center blasto.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

crimper said:


> Hey Bud, you got some nice Acans in there? Where did you buy that from?
> 
> Is that a red Scolymia? It's very nice. Did u get that from King Ed?


i got a purple and green acan from frag box i never con siderd them nice lol do you mean the blasto ?the red scully is from the local bergeta breeder forgot his name only 30 bucks to !


JTang said:


> Very nice! I love those red, green center blasto.


thanks probly my favorite peice now (that does change every few days lol) 
i got it damaged from jl seems to have healed and colerd up nicley they have more but huge pieces


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

sorry for being such a noob :bigsmile:, yup i mean the blasto. they are nice. i love your scolymia too.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks !and dont worie about it we all start at the begining right beter pic of the scully


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i feel like its geting crowded having a hard time moving rocks for more space


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

bit of a rescape bought a new acan colony so im feelin abit braggy update time new acan (orage crush )eliphant ear spong tyree space monster agava paly super sonick mabie il frag a head soon green welso from island pets simfilia brain spelt that rong lolcandy apples rics and my first lps (red scully)power head fell on my ric garden killing 11 of them  the survivers fts


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great! I love your LPS collection!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so time for an update i used this cemi cube stuff to reduce nitrites and it back fired all of my green brain corals in boath my tanks i had 6 in total one is still here grrrrr bleached out a few lps to 
i ended up taking off and seling the zet light nanos in plans to buy a bigger fixture to grow clams and mini maxis so basickly it has the shitty stock light back on it right now 
my royal grama died from my tube anemony and i ended up geting a pistol shrimp and gobie pair

missing - royal grama
black tube 
2 green brain corals 
1 red brain coral 
green efilia

new - gobie and shrimp pair 
rainbow brain coral
red recovering siymfilia 
frog spawn 
about 40 difrent typs of zoas and palys i took them out of my other tank when the heater broke and went on a buying spree 
blue mushrooms 
clam shell 
pagota coral 
dendro 
duncan

pics any one ? 
secretive 6 line wrass 

steller pic lmao of a black clown 
dendro coral 
cool new clam shell 
another dendro pic 
pagota and that purple thing lol 
shitty fts 
blasto and my cool brain 
frog spawn


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

zoa colection pics 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and one more brain coral pic welso


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! quite the collection of corals you have!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks ! cant wate till the small pieces grow in tho and become colonys ufff its taking to long !!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> thanks ! cant wate till the small pieces grow in tho and become colonys ufff its taking to long !!!


Yea takes a long time! I have some corals that have barely grown lol. I can see why corals are so expensive now lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

time for an update ! alot has hapnd since i posted last lots of new corals lots of them died then came back and looked difrent i got an ever gorw d120 and it is my favorit brand of led so far aside from the ai hydra 52 lol heres some pics !


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good Scott. Nice collection.


----------

